# acts like he is choking?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

In the last two days I have noticed that out of the blue Yoshi acts like he is gagging or going to throw up and then without throwing up he is fine again?? Has anyone ever experienced this. It is not often and not after meals it is just random thoughout the day.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*choking ?*

Maybe he has something caught in there ? My little Chassis did this after eating some of that dehydrated chicken..


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Are you sure it's not reverse sneezing? Cooper "reverse-sneezes" out of the blue, usually when he gets excited or he knows something good is about to happen (like treats). He also does it at random times.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*choking*

It is actually more like he is gagging than sneezing and sometimes it must come up because he swallows it back (yuck)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That's quaint. :lol: 

It still could be reverse sneezing - that doesn't sound anything like sneezing; it sounds more like they're going to throw up a lung when they do it.

He may be having an upset tummy too. I'd see if he's eating grass when he goes outside ... unless he's like Cooper and eats grass anyway.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds like collapsing trachea cough/gag which a lot of ours chis do


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah my chihuahua will do the same thing and she'll spit up her spit. It's weird!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

it might be reverse sneezing.. or if you have brought him anywhere with other dogs latley.. a pet shop, park or training class for example.. he could have caught kennel cough.. call your vet if it continues to happen..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sounds like the real chi thing  mine do that regularly ....

at first i was real paranoid about it too 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

doesn't sound like reverse sneezing since that is more of a goose honk sound and sometimes sounds like they are gasping for air through their nose. 

sounds like a cough that we talked about before. it's like the noise a cat makes right before yakin a hairball right, the "gggaaayyyyyyyyyaaaack" sound? most of my dogs do that after eating, drinking ro just out of the blue. if it's not an all throughout the day thing my vet said not to worry about it.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily does that. Sounds like she's trying to hack up a furball. I've been told it's allergies.


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Reverse sneezing...My Chi's do it all the time!!...I call it Honking lol


----------



## zwvirtual (Jul 30, 2005)

It could be that he's clearing his nose of mucous...basically, sucking the snot out of his nose (sorry to sound gross). 2 of my chi's do that. Also when they drink water, they tend to do the "goose honking" thing, I guess water is going down the trachea. It's probably not collapsing trachea, beause that usually happens from pressure being place on the throat, like a collar (when the dog pulls). One of the chi's has that and we switched to a soft dog harness that really works well.


----------

